# Expectations of a 6 month old pup



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am very curious about what people expect of their pups at 6 months of age. 

My last pup had her CGC at 5 months and her first rally title at 9 months. My current pup is learning impaired by those standards but is totally house-trained, has a really reliable recall, walks nicely on a least, tugs and retrieves properly, sits, downs, stays, and is working impulse control "It's Yer Choice" games. I am told she is behind schedule. I am a little nervous about pushing more, but I am inclined to trust my trainer. At core though, I am scared to push her more.

Anyone have any thoughts on what's fair to expect? Where are other pups at 6 months? Obviously, every dog and every situation is different...


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Every dog is different of course. Greta, at 9 months had her obedience certification, tracking and trailing certification and cgc, and working well on cadaver.
Libby is doing puppy tracks and beginning scent detection, starting on a puppy sleeve. She is 7 months.

If started at 6 weeks I expect sit, down, stay, stand, here, go out, long down, go left and right, climb, hop, off, up, emergency stop, track and search (if using those). 
I dont push however. Keep it fun and brief, add distractions and different locations. If they need to mature I let them, if they give me the finger lol, its time out, no play unless we work.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

What breed do you work?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Malinois and Dutch shepherds.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

And if you don't mind my asking, do you think that there is a difference in readiness to learn across breeds? I would imagine that you selected your pups very intentionally for drive. Your breeds of choice would probably demo your home if they didn't have a job. I can see why capturing their focus at a young age would be very important, especially for the work that they do.

My whippet doesn't seem ready. My pit bulls were. Maybe I am just babying whippet too much...

I hate it when it appears that I am the problem. Hats off to you for all that you have accomplished at such a young age. Very, very impressive. Gives me a benchmark and something to think about. ( even if it makes me feel even stupider and more lazy!!!!)


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, I feel underaccomplished!! 

From a noob perspective, my 6 month old is house and cratetrained, semi-reliable recall, sits, downs, walks nicely on a leash, and waits. She knows quite a few tricks, and her drop-it is fantastic (according to me, haha). She's thoroughly a pet, though. I'd like to do some dog sports with her in the future, but it's a fair bit in the future.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

bonesygirl said:


> Wow, I feel underaccomplished!!
> 
> From a noob perspective, my 6 month old is house and cratetrained, semi-reliable recall, sits, downs, walks nicely on a leash, and waits. She knows quite a few tricks, and her drop-it is fantastic (according to me, haha). She's thoroughly a pet, though. I'd like to do some dog sports with her in the future, but it's a fair bit in the future.


Well some owners train to live and other owners live to train.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol don't feel under accomplished at all! Typically these breeds learn super fast, with very few repetitions. I also spend almost every minute working dogs, when I am not at work lol. They live to work and perform! 

Yes it depends greatly on breed, biddability, maturity of dogs. For instance, typically, IMO, the German shepherd is far slower to mature, and not as "serious" as a mal. And yes, I have had many things detroyed, including a $30,000 horse trailer . They can't be left to entertain themselves, and need something productive to do. They do make awesome pets, housedogs, if trained, exercised alot, and kept busy.

If it makes everyone feel better, my shih tzu's only reliable command is sit pretty lol! She knows the German commands, even bite lol, but she doesn't care or have the drive to do anything except what she wants lol


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Lol don't feel under accomplished at all! Typically these breeds learn super fast, with very few repetitions. I also spend almost every minute working dogs, when I am not at work lol. They live to work and perform!
> 
> Yes it depends greatly on breed, biddability, maturity of dogs. For instance, typically, IMO, the German shepherd is far slower to mature, and not as "serious" as a mal. And yes, I have had many things detroyed, including a $30,000 horse trailer . They can't be left to entertain themselves, and need something productive to do. They do make awesome pets, housedogs, if trained, exercised alot, and kept busy.
> 
> If it makes everyone feel better, my shih tzu's only reliable command is sit pretty lol! She knows the German commands, even bite lol, but she doesn't care or have the drive to do anything except what she wants lol


Before I read this thread I was proud that my 14 w/o doxie mix was doing sit, down, touch, paw, turn around, roll over, and ringing a bell. Then I was like "Hmm.. I have some work to do!!"  Always good to have something to strive for!!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Thats awesome for 14 weeks! Its also helpful I get to group train the pups, Theo like to compete to see who can sit and get the treat faster lol. By about 14 weeks, they are seperated into two groups. The bossy pups, who tend to be competitive (dare I say smarter, rather faster to catch on) then the quieter slower pups. They verging to flourish away from the little fireballs lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> I am told she is behind schedule.


Whose schedule? I didn't know dogs had a schedule.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

sassafras said:


> whose schedule? I didn't know dogs had a schedule.


perfect!!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

sassafras said:


> Whose schedule? I didn't know dogs had a schedule.


Dogs most certainly have their own schedule, lol. And it typically differs immensely from the handler's arbitrarily imposed, self-serving schedule.

I would consult with the dog for HIS opinion on the matter, moreso than with the trainer for theirs.


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Lol don't feel under accomplished at all! Typically these breeds learn super fast, with very few repetitions. I also spend almost every minute working dogs, when I am not at work lol. They live to work and perform!
> 
> Yes it depends greatly on breed, biddability, maturity of dogs. For instance, typically, IMO, the German shepherd is far slower to mature, and not as "serious" as a mal. And yes, I have had many things detroyed, including a $30,000 horse trailer . They can't be left to entertain themselves, and need something productive to do. They do make awesome pets, housedogs, if trained, exercised alot, and kept busy.
> 
> If it makes everyone feel better, my shih tzu's only reliable command is sit pretty lol! She knows the German commands, even bite lol, but she doesn't care or have the drive to do anything except what she wants lol


I grew up with shih tzus, and my older dog is a lhasa. I'm amazed at the difference between them and my lab. Bones will reliably pick up a new cue/trick in a matter of minutes. I feel like the only thing holding us back is her short attention span and my inexperience, lol.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Thats awesome for 14 weeks! Its also helpful I get to group train the pups, Theo like to compete to see who can sit and get the treat faster lol. By about 14 weeks, they are seperated into two groups. The bossy pups, who tend to be competitive (dare I say smarter, rather faster to catch on) then the quieter slower pups. They verging to flourish away from the little fireballs lol.


He starts group classes either next week or the week after (the teacher said she might have to put off the start date a week). He LOVES to do commands. He is so focused (and treat driven) and is really eager to please. I'm told this must come from his non-doxie half.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my almost 6 month old has no titles or awards. As far as training goes, she knows "Sit", "Down", "Stand", "Step", "Off", and "Crate" We have also been working a lot on socializing, getting a lot of different people to touch her paws, mouth, ears, and everywhere else.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Whose schedule? I didn't know dogs had a schedule.


Agree




petpeeve said:


> Dogs most certainly have their own schedule, lol. And it typically differs immensely from the handler's arbitrarily imposed, self-serving schedule.
> 
> I would consult with the dog for HIS opinion on the matter, moreso than with the trainer for theirs.


Agree again.




What exactly is the goal of this training program you're in? If it's obedience titles, then sure, push harder at your own risk. If you want a fulfilled, happy, confident dog, then the human needs to put aside their own schedule in favor of the dog's.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought I would push her til she breaks. I mean, isn't that why a person gets a pup? 

It's totally all about me.

If I "will" it, she owes it to me.


No, really. I am just curious what other 6 month olds are doing. That's all. I haven't done much with this pup as she seems silly and young. We have kept it all silly and fun. Now, I am being told it's time to move forward and I am considering it. So, that's why I posted. I'm trying to decide if it's time to work a little harder. I've been pretty laid back.

She's an agility prospect but a pet first. And I would like to dabble in obedience.

My trainer's primary role is to dramatically improve my handling skills. I have been sloppy and not nearly as helpful as I could be to my dogs. My coach thinks that my pup is ready for more focus/impulse control work. I love watching her just be a pup. There must be a reasonable balance in there.

Really, my intent here isn't dark or nasty.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My 6 month old pup, Zoey, knows sit, down, shake, high five, wait, come, room (crate), up, off and have started working on stay. She's not loose leash walking yet, but she's pulling less and less. She's crate trained. She's about 80-90% house/potty trained. We have had her for almost 7.5 weeks, just finished our 4 week puppy socialization class. She is very polite and reads others dogs very well. If they wanna play she's all in, if they don't, she's totally respectful. She had been in shelters for most of her short life from what we know so I had no idea was to expect of her. She is so smart and thoughtful and she has totally exceeded my expectations, I couldn't be happier with her.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

petpeeve said:


> *Dogs most certainly have their own schedule*, lol. And it typically differs immensely from the handler's arbitrarily imposed, self-serving schedule.
> 
> I would consult with the dog for HIS opinion on the matter, moreso than with the trainer for theirs.


I think dogs have their own agenda, too 

My dog's training didn't really start until she was over 6 months, so we're so far behind we may never catch up


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

At six months my dog did sit, down, front, paw, touch, leave it, watch me, heel, sit/stays for 2 minutes, down/stays 3 minutes, fronts with finishes, stand, stand/stay and at 6.5 months she feels she can do these commands when she wants...do I push her, nope...we do obedience classes-she's in her third and she will probably go into agility because she loves it. We do small sessions daily and she has her moments but for the most part she is a very well trained german shepherd and she's not bad at training me either


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You are the problem  A whippet and a Pit are two completely different types of learners. A Pit is almost like a Lab in that it really, really wants to please you. They are focused on you.

A whippet is a sight hound and may be more easily distracted than a Pit. I don't know the additional techniques for training sight hounds, but I bet that if you spoke with some experienced whippet owners that your whippet would be on "the same schedule" as the Pit. Some things might not be the same, but other things would be superior.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

trainingjunkie said:


> No, really. I am just curious what other 6 month olds are doing. That's all. I haven't done much with this pup as she seems silly and young. We have kept it all silly and fun. Now, I am being told it's time to move forward and I am considering it. So, that's why I posted. I'm trying to decide if it's time to work a little harder. I've been pretty laid back.
> 
> My trainer's primary role is to dramatically improve my handling skills. I have been sloppy and not nearly as helpful as I could be to my dogs. My coach thinks that my pup is ready for more focus/impulse control work. I love watching her just be a pup. There must be a reasonable balance in there.




Well, I have no intention of doing competitions or anything. My training interests are based around solving behavior issues that intrude on daily life and owner/dog harmony. Tricks and commands and obedience title behaviors are the least of my concerns. They don't have direct impact on the dog/owner harmony and even if a dog can do 100 tricks in the house, they can still pull on the leash and bark at strangers outside.

I've never started with a puppy. I deal with grown dogs with issues. If I started with a puppy, I think a lot of those issues could be prevented by practicing impulse/self control and _healthy_ socialization from day 1. To me, if a puppy is practicing the skills he needs to be able to live in a human world, that's all that needs to happen.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

To me, there is a correlation between "tricks, commands, and obedience behaviours", and "practicing the skills needed to be able to live in a human world". Definitely.

Heel on leash, recall, drop on recall, stand for exam ...


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

petpeeve said:


> To me, there is a correlation between "tricks, commands, and obedience behaviours", and "practicing the skills needed to be able to live in a human world". Definitely.
> 
> Heel on leash, recall, drop on recall, stand for exam ...



A dog doesn't need to have a single command in its arsenal to heel by the owner or accept touch from a vet, and unless my dog has escaped, recall is basically never used. 

Don't get me wrong, I use verbal cues occasionally, but they are not necessary for a dog to learn life skills.


----------



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't put my puppy in dog training yet. He is 6 months and iam about too.

At 8 weeks old (2 months) My puppy learnt to sit, stay, fetch, do a circle. I was super impressed he learnt all that in just a few days. He was crazy about food so it was easy to train him using kibble.

At 10 weeks He learnt to come on command and learnt to find his toy. I would ask him where's your toy? and he would go around the house trying to find his toy. Soooo cute! So far that is my favorite trick.

Now at 6 months. He is being a little naughty. He used to do my commands without hesitation but now at 6 months iam finding him to not always listen to me.  i think i need to put him in training school as a refresher.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm one of those trainers who live to train...so I'll preface this posting with that. LOL

My 5 month puppy can do all of the rally novice signs. Heeling with attention for an entire course would be a bit much for him at this point because they way his body has been growing. His butt is a little higher than his shoulders and keeping that head up for long periods of time seems to get a little uncomfortable for him. We're going to start hitting rally run thrus to proof and get him used to working in a more exciting environment. 

I'm also starting him on agility foundation stuff, shadow handling, puppy jump grids with puppy jump bumps, and starting to introduce some of the equipment like the table, tunnels, contact zones on the dog walk/a-frame. I'm teaching him to play the "bang game" with the teeter by jumping up and slamming down the upside so the sound/movement doesn't scare him. 

He's a little more advanced at this stage than my 4 year old Lars. I had an older, sick rottweiler when he was a puppy...and I didn't get to work with him as much as I liked. But he has since made up for our slacker puppy training. LOL


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Malinois -- that's a beautiful and challenging breed.


----------

